# Why is this forum filled with so much sex and porn?



## Mentova (Mar 9, 2010)

Really? Is that all most of you think of? Why are furries so god damn perverted. =[


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 9, 2010)

Because it's fun.


----------



## Rytes (Mar 9, 2010)

XD , This place is hilarious.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 9, 2010)

Rytes said:


> XD , This place is hilarious.


It's hilarious at first. And then you realize nearly every thread is about sex and porn. And then you realzie how stereotypical 99% of the posters here are.


----------



## Rytes (Mar 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It's hilarious at first. And then you realize nearly every thread is about sex and porn. And then you realzie how stereotypical 99% of the posters here are.



I think it's funny all the time. Makes me feel good.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Mar 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Really? Is that all most of you think of? Why are furries so god damn perverted. =[


 
Don't look at me, I didn't do it.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 9, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> Don't look at me, I didn't do it.


You're one of the few (relatively) normal people here. We're a dying breed. =[


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It's hilarious at first. And then you realize nearly every thread is about sex and porn. And then you realzie how stereotypical 99% of the posters here are.



I am just trying to fit in. :3


----------



## Rytes (Mar 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You're one of the few (relatively) whiny people here. We're a dying breed. =[



fixed...






just saying.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Mar 9, 2010)

They're so deprived that their repressed lust has consumed their personalities, its like the borg only with dog cocks.


----------



## Dasaki (Mar 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Really? Is that all most of you think of? Why are furries so god damn perverted. =[


 
Just because I have over 30 gigs of furry porn doesn't mean it's all I think about.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 9, 2010)

Because we are all horny neckbeards living in our mother's basement.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Mar 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You're one of the few (relatively) normal people here. We're a dying breed. =[


 
I just believe in discretion.  It's not someones fucked up tastes that are the problem, it's brandishing them a loudly as you can as if they were scout honor badges or something that is.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 9, 2010)

Because Furries.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 9, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> I just believe in discretion.  It's not someones fucked up tastes that are the problem, it's brandishing them a loudly as you can as if they were scout honor badges or something that is.


I can agree with that. Though to me there's a point where the porn gets so fucked up that it reaches "what the fuck is wrong with you?" levels.


----------



## MrBlack (Mar 9, 2010)

Well its either a thread about sex or porn, or a thread about a new furry that only gets yelled at by the older members for ignorance.  The porn is awesome yes, but I can see how it can get old XP but here pretty soon this thread will be about sex and porn. HURR HURR


----------



## Dasaki (Mar 9, 2010)

MrBlack said:


> but here pretty soon this thread will be about sex and porn. HURR HURR


 
It was from the start though!


----------



## Tyhnu (Mar 9, 2010)

Considering what the majority of the art on FA looks like it shouldn't be that much of a surprise. It does get a little old after awhile though. I get more entertainment from watching people argue in here.


----------



## torachi (Mar 9, 2010)

What else should it be filled with?


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 9, 2010)

Tyhnu said:


> Considering what the majority of the art on FA looks like it shouldn't be that much of a surprise. It does get a little old after awhile though. I get more entertainment from watching people argue in here.



This part does get intresting, seeing everyone argure over any and every little thing.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Mar 9, 2010)

torachi said:


> What else should it be filled with?


 
Stimulating discussion on moving a childish concept of talking animal people into a more mature and well thought out genre, much like how comic books evolved from the 80s and beyond?


----------



## MrBlack (Mar 9, 2010)

Dasaki said:


> It was from the start though!


Hmm yes, I failed to grasp the stupidity of my own post, thank you for pointing that out XD


----------



## Mentova (Mar 9, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> Stimulating discussion on moving a childish concept of talking animal people into a more mature and well thought out genre, much like how comic books evolved from the 80s and beyond?


This.

Fucking damnit THIS. THIS is what the furry fandom should be. Not a giant porn circle jerk =[


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 9, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> Stimulating discussion on moving a childish concept into a more mature and well thought genre, much like how comic books evolved from the 80s and beyond?



They're GRAPHIC NOVELS >:-O


----------



## torachi (Mar 9, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> a more mature and well thought out genre


 
a.k.a. PORN.


----------



## Tyhnu (Mar 9, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> This part does get intresting, seeing everyone argure over any and every little thing.


Its like watching children fighting over a new toy sometimes. I've seen a lot of arguments start up over the dumbest little things in here. Its pretty funny to watch.


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 9, 2010)

This site is ment to be safe for 13 year olds -_-


----------



## AshleyAshes (Mar 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> This.
> 
> Fucking damnit THIS. THIS is what the furry fandom should be. Not a giant porn circle jerk =[


 
You liked it so much you edited your post.  Awww. :3  Too bad I edited my comment, so fix your post agian. D:


----------



## Mentova (Mar 9, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> You liked it so much you edited your post.  Awww. :3  Too bad I edited my comment, so fix your post agian. D:


aight, it's fixed.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Mar 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> aight, it's fixed.


 
But yeah, that's pretty much how I wish I could take the furry fandom.  I don't want piles of porn, I want a snow leopard returning from Iraq after having his 1+ meter long, 10kg tail blown off by an IED and adapting to a new center of balance and his disfigurement.

...But ya know, most people just want dicks. :V


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 9, 2010)

Cause its FA

that is the only answer you need



Meadow said:


> This site is ment to be safe for 13 year olds  -_-


thats why we have the mature Filter :V

now excuse me I gotta get art drawn of my male char Des missing an arm due to combat :V


----------



## Delta (Mar 9, 2010)

You gave me blue balls in the other thread 

Thats my reason.


----------



## lowkey (Mar 9, 2010)

because it's what you like to start threads about.


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 9, 2010)

lol I just don't really bother to open or seriously read the sex themed threads... even skim through most of the sexualized parts of other threads... My philosophy, don't like it, don't look lol


----------



## Mentova (Mar 9, 2010)

KashakuTatsu said:


> lol I just don't really bother to open or seriously read the sex themed threads... even skim through most of the sexualized parts of other threads... My philosophy, don't like it, don't look lol


I can't take you seriously with "fetish artist and writer" in your sig.



AshleyAshes said:


> But yeah, that's pretty much how I wish I could take the furry fandom. I don't want piles of porn, I want a snow leopard returning from Iraq after having his 1+ meter long, 10kg tail blown off by an IED and adapting to a new center of balance and his disfigurement.
> 
> ...But ya know, most people just want dicks. :V



Sad but true. I also wish the furry fandom was more like what you described. But nope, everyone uses it for dog dicks.


----------



## twelvestring (Mar 9, 2010)

I didn't read this thread through. Has H&K asked anyone to yiff yet?


----------



## lordkaosu (Mar 9, 2010)

Eh, this place is filled with perverts.

Oh mai :3


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 9, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> I want a snow leopard returning from Iraq after having his 1+ meter long, 10kg tail blown off by an IED and adapting to a new center of balance and his disfigurement.



hahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaa







jerkin off is fackin good ok guys


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 9, 2010)

if I would put "torture artist" which 'torture' is what part of my name translates to I'd get less views lol


----------



## Lobar (Mar 9, 2010)

KashakuTatsu said:


> if I would put "torture artist" which 'torture' is what part of my name translates to I'd get less views lol



So you're deliberately misleading people on the content of your gallery to get them to look at stuff that you know is gonna gross them out, just to inflate a little pageview counter?

Just making sure I'm reading you right.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 9, 2010)

KashakuTatsu said:


> if I would put "torture artist" which 'torture' is what part of my name translates to I'd get less views lol


I get views for being a Gift Commission whore as my gallery is slowly being gifts to me and gifts to my friends :V


----------



## Lazydabear (Mar 9, 2010)

I thought people grown up watching saturday morning cartoons watching god knows whatever show that had animals walking,talking and must of thought it be cool to dress up like them.


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 9, 2010)

torture is a fetish to some and if commissioned I'll draw the others (tame bdsm for etc) so no it's not a mislead...


----------



## Leon (Mar 9, 2010)

The den needs to be purged with fire.


----------



## torachi (Mar 9, 2010)

leon said:


> The den needs to be purged with ejaculate.


 
Fix'd


----------



## Leon (Mar 9, 2010)

Ratte needs to come and penis flex...


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 9, 2010)

It's amazing how there was a time when someone (this guy) asked why there wasn't more sex in furry fandom (or "funny animal" as it was called at the time).

How the times have changed.


----------



## auzbuzzard (Mar 9, 2010)

Because sex is the most fundamental need in nature. 

Or else everything will be extinct.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Really? Is that all most of you think of? Why are furries so god damn perverted. =[


 
You know what's ironic? You made a thread about sex just now... bashing it or not, you're contributing to this problem... so eat that.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 9, 2010)

auzbuzzard said:


> Because sex is the most fundamental need in nature.
> 
> Or else everything will be extinct.



I think you are confusing actually having sex with talking about it but never having  it.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 9, 2010)

KashakuTatsu said:


> torture is a fetish to some and if commissioned I'll draw the others (tame bdsm for etc) so no it's not a mislead...



Have you ever considered drawing something that isn't torture porn? Something a normal functioning human would enjoy?

Just a thought.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 9, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Have you ever considered drawing something that isn't torture porn? Something a normal functioning human would enjoy?
> 
> Just a thought.


As long as theres no mutilation or or deformities I'm cool with it.

I found a pretty fucked up drawing yesterday by accident, I looked up cock on some website & 1 pic was a human females foot stepping on a dragon & there was organs everywhere.....

There was even a testicle on the ground. Like who comes up with this stuff?


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 9, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> As long as theres no mutilation or or deformities I'm cool with it.
> 
> I found a pretty fucked up drawing yesterday by accident, I looked up cock on some website & 1 pic was a human females foot stepping on a dragon & there was organs everywhere.....
> 
> There was even a testicle on the ground. Like who comes up with this stuff?


*raises hand* :V


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 9, 2010)

Lol U


----------



## Carenath (Mar 9, 2010)

Rytes said:


> fixed...


s/furries/humans/



AshleyAshes said:


> I just believe in discretion.  It's not someones fucked up tastes that are the problem* unless I don't like them, then it is*, it's brandishing them a loudly as you can as if they were scout honor badges or something that is.


Fixed.



AshleyAshes said:


> But yeah, that's pretty much how I wish I could take the furry fandom.  I don't want piles of porn, I want a snow leopard returning from Iraq after having his 1+ meter long, 10kg tail blown off by an IED and adapting to a new center of balance and his disfigurement.
> 
> ...But ya know, most people just want dicks. :V


Which would be great, though mature art is fun too. I say mature art, because there is a difference between it and porn.

...or want to act like babies.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 9, 2010)

My gosh, this is a forum about furries. On a site that's about 75% porn. What do you expect?

If you don't like it, there's plenty of other forums out there. You mention sex and porn more frequently in your posts than anyone else here anyway, joke or not.


----------



## Carenath (Mar 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> My gosh, this is a forum about furries. On a site that's about 75% porn. What do you expect?


Actually clean submissions outweigh adult and mature submissions. There's just a lot of sexually devient/kinky people on the site that make the mature submissions more visible than the non-mature. That.. and Rules 34 and 35.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 9, 2010)

Carenath said:


> Actually clean submissions outweigh adult and mature submissions. There's just a lot of sexually devient/kinky people on the site that make the mature submissions more visible than the non-mature. That.. and Rules 34 and 35.


Okay, well I can't argue against that.

There's still a lot of porn though.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 9, 2010)

Furries are perverted and horny because you are adopted.
www.ADOPTFURRIESNOW.fur.com


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Okay, well I can't argue against that.
> 
> There's still a lot of porn though.


You're on the internet.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 9, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> You're on the internet.


This enforces my argument.


----------



## andrewdiebels (Mar 9, 2010)

Meadow said:


> This site is meant to be safe for 13 year olds -_-



This is what concerns me the most.

I can understand the desire for FA to be family friendly, but if that is the aim then certain steps need to be taken by the members and admin.  If the site is going to allow adult material, aka porn in all it's varieties, then steps need to be taken to makes sure minors can not get at it.

That means when a member uploads art that is of adult content they need to take responsibility to mark it as such and place an honest disclaimer on what is on the file.  Admin needs to make the effort to screen members when they join so they can be marked as minors and declared as such so filters can be used to prevent unintended viewing of adult graphic material.

I'm an adult, I like to discuss adult topics which include sexual situations.  I would like to beleive that I can search, view, and discuss adult topics with out discrimination.

As an adult I also have the responsibility of acting like one.  I am held accountable to my statements and creations which means I should control distribution of said to the best of my ability.  Which means I need to be civil and considerate when speaking with others on the forum.

As such, when discussing adult topics I need to set the example and watch my language.  With the possibility of young ears listening in, I really don't have any other choice.


----------



## slorrel (Mar 9, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Because it's fun.


 
^this 

Also, remember rule 34; if it exists, theres porn for it. Everything has porn, its just a matter of degree. So furrys are sexually active, thats not necessarally a bad thing.


----------



## quayza (Mar 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Really? Is that all most of you think of? Why are furries so god damn perverted. =[



Cuz we know it bothers you. jk.


----------



## torachi (Mar 9, 2010)

slorrel said:


> So furrys are sexually active, thats not necessarally a bad thing.


 
Its really, really not.


----------



## SnowFox (Mar 9, 2010)

Sex and drugs and furry porn,
is all my brain and body need.
Sex and drugs and furry porn,
are very good indeed.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 9, 2010)

andrewdiebels said:


> This is what concerns me the most.
> 
> I can understand the desire for FA to be family friendly, but if that is the aim then certain steps need to be taken by the members and admin.  If the site is going to allow adult material, aka porn in all it's varieties, then steps need to be taken to makes sure minors can not get at it.
> 
> ...


They have a mature filter for guests and members that are under the age of 18.


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm not. Well not in public, like it should be. But I guess with some they have some creepy fetishes and they can't find anyone around them with the same fetishes. *shrugs* I really could care less. Unless someone hits on me or something. Then their in a load of hurt -_-


----------



## mystery_penguin (Mar 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Really? Is that all most of you think of? Why are furries so god damn perverted. =[


My exact same thoughts


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Really? Is that all most of you think of? Why are furries so god damn perverted. =[


Yup, it is.
And it's probably because the ones who have time to post are in their late teens/early adulthood, when they have more time and libido to actually make stuff like that in the internet.  



Heckler & Koch said:


> You're one of the few (relatively) normal people here. We're a dying breed. =[


Am I? Answer sincerely.



Meadow said:


> This site is ment to be safe for 13 year olds -_-


The standards for PG-13 have changed, sadly.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 9, 2010)

Everyone loves porn, did you know there was a survey done a couple years back where 93% of males admitted to masturbation done at least once a week, where else 60% of women admitted to masturbation once a week? o-o

No, it is not made up, it was an actual research done by a group of psychologists.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Really? Is that all most of you think of? Why are furries so god damn perverted. =[




I know, and then furries yell at people for saying "furry is all about sex". I am beginning to think they are right.


----------



## Ricky (Mar 9, 2010)

OP -

Give it a rest =P


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 9, 2010)

talking about sex alot isnt perverted.
what if all the people in the world owning computers were sorted down to the ones with the most sex drive, and those post here?
why cant we talk about stuff we like alot?
why cant we like sex?
SECKS?


----------



## Usarise (Mar 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Really? Is that all most of you think of? Why are furries so god damn perverted. =[


 Didn't you make this EXACT thread like a week ago? 0_o


----------



## Bando (Mar 9, 2010)

Dammit guys I leave for a day and HK is bitching about perverted furs again and everyone else is sort of arguing. :c


----------



## SnowFox (Mar 9, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Everyone loves porn, did you know there was a survey done a couple years back where 93% of males admitted to masturbation done at least once a week, where else 60% of women admitted to masturbation once a week? o-o
> 
> No, it is not made up, it was an actual research done by a group of psychologists.



So what about the other 7%? were they lying or what?


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 9, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> So what about the other 7%? were they lying or what?


 Catholics... Totally.


----------



## Bando (Mar 9, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> So what about the other 7%? were they lying or what?



Yes.


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 9, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> So what about the other 7%? were they lying or what?



XD
That made me giggle snort XP


----------



## SnowFox (Mar 9, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Catholics... Totally.



So that's a yes, they are lying? or no, they just touch little boys instead?



Bando37 said:


> Yes.



:3



Sarlune said:


> XD
> That made me giggle snort XP



you're welcome


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 9, 2010)

And maybe the whatever percent are the ones that do it every night or a couple times a night
Like I WAS


----------



## Weebz (Mar 9, 2010)

Don't ask me, i'm just a bystander o_o


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 9, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> So that's a yes, they are lying? or no, they just touch little boys instead?


 Wow, I never though of that...


----------



## Usarise (Mar 9, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Wow, I never though of that...


 Beware the Catholic priest....


----------



## Bando (Mar 9, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> So that's a yes, they are lying? or no, they just touch little boys instead?



winnar is you for making funny catholic jokes :3


----------



## Mentova (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm surprised this thread isn't filled with sex and porn yet.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm surprised this thread isn't filled with sex and porn yet.



It will be when Harley and Scotty get here.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm surprised this thread isn't filled with sex and porn yet.


 you want me to post some?


----------



## mystery_penguin (Mar 9, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> Yup, it is.
> And it's probably because the ones who have time to post are in their late teens/early adulthood, when they have more time and libido to actually make stuff like that in the internet.
> 
> 
> ...


So its meant to really be for 11 year olds?


----------



## Mentova (Mar 9, 2010)

Usarise said:


> you want me to post some?


No


----------



## Usarise (Mar 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No


 why?


----------



## torachi (Mar 9, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Dammit guys I leave for a day and HK is bitching about perverted furs again and everyone else is sort of arguing. :c


 
You coulda been here for that one day and its all still the same thing.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 9, 2010)

Usarise said:


> why?


Cause I don't want you to.


----------



## Bando (Mar 9, 2010)

torachi said:


> You coulda been here for that one day and its all still the same thing.



There's a lot more threads filled with baww today. It bothers me.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Cause I don't want you to.


 yes you do.  your a sick perverted freak H&K and you know it.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Mar 9, 2010)

Usarise said:


> yes you do.  your a sick perverted freak H&K and you know it.


It is possible to be:



male
A furry
not perverted
all at the same time

Its rare, but possible.
I am a living example.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 9, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> It is possible to be:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hey im not saying its impossible.  im just jokin around.  Have you SEEN some of his posts though? he IS perverted.....


----------



## Bando (Mar 9, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> It is possible to be:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I seem to never get mentioned in these. I don't even do half the shit HK does :V


----------



## Usarise (Mar 9, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I seem to never get mentioned in these. I don't even do half the shit HK does :V


 i dont get mentioned either! :*( im not perverted at all! ...ok maybe a lil but only with REAL people...


----------



## Bando (Mar 9, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i dont get mentioned either! :*( im not perverted at all! ...ok maybe a lil but only with *REAL people*...



those exist still?


----------



## Weebz (Mar 9, 2010)

Not gonna deny the fact that i'm perverted, but I try not to let it show.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 9, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> those exist still?


what do you mean _those_?



Weebz said:


> Not gonna deny the fact that i'm perverted, but I try not to let it show.


 i try not to too much either.  only with my GF and a couple of my good friends.


----------



## Bando (Mar 9, 2010)

Usarise said:


> what do you mean _those_?



I guess my humor combo broke :c


----------



## Usarise (Mar 9, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I guess my humor combo broke :c


 c-c-c-combo breaker!


----------



## Mentova (Mar 9, 2010)

Usarise said:


> hey im not saying its impossible.  im just jokin around.  Have you SEEN some of his posts though? he IS perverted.....


No I'm not =[


----------



## Usarise (Mar 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No I'm not =[


 yes you are.  your a sick furvert and everyone knows it.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 9, 2010)

Usarise said:


> yes you are.  your a sick furvert and everyone knows it.


No


----------



## Usarise (Mar 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No


 yes.


----------



## torachi (Mar 9, 2010)

if you dont think you're perverted, just keep looking for the right thing.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 9, 2010)

torachi said:


> if you dont think you're perverted, just keep looking for the right thing.


i bet this turns him on.
NSFW i guess....
http://archives.neohapsis.com/archives/fulldisclosure/2006-08/att-0418/-hhj-furry-116-.jpg


----------



## Bando (Mar 9, 2010)

NSFW link would be better for that.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 9, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> NSFW link would be better for that.


its not worse then crysix's avi or sig. nothing bad is technically showing but if you say so :/


----------



## mystery_penguin (Mar 9, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i dont get mentioned either! :*( im not perverted at all! ...ok maybe a lil but only with REAL people...


there I fixed it


----------



## Bando (Mar 9, 2010)

Usarise said:


> its not worse then crysix's avi or sig. nothing bad is technically showing but if you say so :/



He's crysix though. No infraction is better than an infraction.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 9, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> there I fixed it


what did u fix? its the same quote...? 0.o



Bando37 said:


> He's crysix though. No infraction is better than an infraction.


 but thats not very fair.... w/e i fixed it so i guess you can be happy. :/   honestly though as long as theres no vag or exposed tit its still pg-13


----------



## torachi (Mar 9, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i bet this turns him on.
> NSFW i guess....
> http://archives.neohapsis.com/archives/fulldisclosure/2006-08/att-0418/-hhj-furry-116-.jpg


 
that turns on non-furs. if it doesnt, you have a broken penis.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 9, 2010)

torachi said:


> that turns on non-furs. if it doesnt, you have a broken penis.


 that just made me lol XD

yeah it follows the chart correctly
as long as you dont do much past 60ish% your good ^^
...otherwise your a sikko.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 9, 2010)

I am a pervert?! I guess I am, since I am a furry.


----------



## torachi (Mar 9, 2010)

50% works for me.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 9, 2010)

torachi said:


> 50% works for me.


same here ^^ i said 60 but thats kinda pushin it....
id say H&K harley and scotty are around 100%+


----------



## SirRob (Mar 9, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I am a pervert?! I guess I am, since I am a furry.


Best post yet.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 9, 2010)

Not a fan of women and not a fan of cats....according to that chart I'm not a furry...or am I a sick bastard O_O

No Usarise, I'm not even remotely attacted to that picture. Matter-o-fact I don't even want to go to ychan now.....ffs you killed my drive yet again, you sick bastard


----------



## Garreth (Mar 9, 2010)

Furry boobs are nasty, keep me at 10% plz ty.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 9, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Not a fan of women and not a fan of cats....according to that chart I'm not a furry...or am I a sick bastard O_O


 i already said what u were scotty ^^
and your gay?! 0_0


----------



## SirRob (Mar 9, 2010)

Garreth said:


> Furry boobs are nasty, keep me at 10% plz ty.


But 100%'s the only one that doesn't look creepy. D:



Usarise said:


> i already said what u were scotty ^^
> and your gay?! 0_0


He's a fox, of course he's gay.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> But 100%'s the only one that doesn't look creepy. D:


 nekos rule dude. :3


----------



## Bando (Mar 9, 2010)

I prefer -10% according to that chart. The ears strike me as fugly.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 9, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i already said what u were scotty ^^
> and your gay?! 0_0



Oh my god I hope you're not just figuring this out now.......Gentlemen we have a flufftard on our hands.

Yuppers Rob, we're all gay. Especially H&K.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Best post yet.


Why thank you, I am glad you enjoyed it.
<3 heart.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 9, 2010)

Usarise said:


> nekos rule dude. :3


Neko boys are cute. Neko boys with creepy faces aren't.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 9, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh my god I hope you're not just figuring this out now.......Gentlemen we have a flufftard on our hands.
> 
> Yuppers Rob, we're all gay. Especially H&K.


   well soooorryyyyy for not noticing your gay... i though you just like to rp yiff on the computer and it didnt matter what sex u were at the time. :/   
and i KNEW IT! H&K IS GAY!

oh and nekos FTW


----------



## Bando (Mar 9, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh my god I hope you're not just figuring this out now.......Gentlemen we have a flufftard on our hands.
> 
> Yuppers Rob, we're all gay. Especially H&K.



Not me :3

not romantically interested in any way. Hoory practicality!


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 9, 2010)

Oh neko boys, also how could you not have noticed Scotty was queer as a three dollar bill?


----------



## SirRob (Mar 9, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Not me :3
> 
> not romantically interested in any way. Hoory practicality!


Wait, why does it matter whether you're gay or not? You're _bacon_.


----------



## torachi (Mar 9, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh my god I hope you're not just figuring this out now.......Gentlemen we have a flufftard on our hands.


 
I coulda sworn you claimed bisexuality not long ago. but all you foxes look alike.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 9, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Oh neko boys, also how could you not have noticed Scotty was queer as a three dollar bill?


 well im stupid. thats how.

sorry for not noticing sooner scotty!  have this as a present in exchange for u not trying to rape me!


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Wait, why does it matter whether you're gay or not? You're _bacon_.


You have a very good point.


----------



## Bando (Mar 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Wait, why does it matter whether you're gay or not? You're _bacon_.



Shit, i forgot about that little detail.

SEXUALITY CHANGED TO AWESOME


----------



## Usarise (Mar 9, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Shit, i forgot about that little detail.
> 
> SEXUALITY CHANGED TO AWESOME


 so is the bacon straight or gay?


----------



## Bando (Mar 9, 2010)

Usarise said:


> so is the bacon straight or gay?



It is awesome, that is its sexual orientation.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 9, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Oh neko boys, also how could you not have noticed Scotty was queer as a three dollar bill?



Hehe yuppers ^___^



torachi said:


> I coulda sworn you claimed bisexuality not long ago. but all you foxes look alike.



Well....I see myself with another male down the road but I'm not completely shunning the idea of females. In a CoD reference, I'm trying to noscope being gay but there's always that chance of epic-failing and hitting a woman 



Usarise said:


> well im stupid. thats how.
> sorry for not noticing sooner scotty!  have this as a present in exchange for u not trying to rape me!



I meant it in dumb humor, not an insult. Btw, I do like that picture quite a bit but I will by no means rape you....*facepaw*.


----------



## nurematsu (Mar 9, 2010)

Porn is why a huge percentage of visitors to FurAffinity even come to the site. I know it's true of me, and I don't consider myself a true furry.


----------



## Bando (Mar 9, 2010)

torachi said:


> I coulda sworn you claimed bisexuality not long ago. but all you foxes look alike.



I remember in his intro thread he said he was STRAIGHT. :3 that was a while ago...


----------



## torachi (Mar 9, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> there's always that chance of epic-failing and hitting a woman


 
You are doing it wrong!


----------



## torachi (Mar 9, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I remember in his intro thread he said he was STRAIGHT. :3 that was a while ago...


 
Haha, a whole three months and almost completely done with females. Crazy speed and accuracy, FAF.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 9, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I remember in his intro thread he said he was STRAIGHT. :3 that was a while ago...


So it's true! We CAN corrupt people!


----------



## Aleu (Mar 9, 2010)

there are two things that can make something better
1. Lego
2. porn


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 9, 2010)

I got home from EFA, looked at this thread, and lol'd.
^^ what a bunch of silly, little, furries... oh wait... i'm a furry...








                                           0.0


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 9, 2010)

torachi said:


> You are doing it wrong!


You're doing everything wrong.


----------



## Garreth (Mar 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> But 100%'s the only one that doesn't look creepy. D:
> .



That's cuz the artist that drew that sucks at drawing. :I


----------



## Seriman (Mar 9, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> I got home from EFA, looked at this thread, and lol'd.
> ^^ what a bunch of silly, little, furries... oh wait... i'm a furry...
> 
> 
> ...


 ^^


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 9, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I remember in his intro thread he said he was STRAIGHT. :3 that was a while ago...



I said that? Wow, I musta been dazed by the porn at that point...hell, I still am. OFF TO YCHAN!



torachi said:


> You are doing it wrong!



Orly?




AleutheWolf said:


> there are two things that can make something better
> 1. Lego
> 2. porn




That's so true.....gosh you're moar right every day..


----------



## Bando (Mar 9, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I said that? Wow, I musta been dazed by the porn at that point...hell, I still am. OFF TO YCHAN!



you said you were straight, but liked the gay yiff. Knew it was a matter of time...


----------



## torachi (Mar 9, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> You're doing everything wrong.


 
probably, but when the dust settles my way is better.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 9, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> you said you were straight, but liked the gay yiff. Knew it was a matter of time...


lol It usually does happen.
Even if it is involuntary.


----------



## Seriman (Mar 9, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> you said you were straight, but liked the gay yiff. Knew it was a matter of time...


I used to say that too... USED to.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 9, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> lol It usually does happen.
> Even if it is involuntary.



O_O


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 9, 2010)

Krasl said:


> O_O



End Transmission


----------



## Hipstar (Mar 9, 2010)

cause its a fetish, stupid!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 9, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> you said you were straight, but liked the gay yiff. Knew it was a matter of time...



Oh...interesting.

OOH, I played paintball over the weekend @ three rivers again. It was awesome cause you're only out if you're hit and the ball breaks and well I only had one ball break on me the whole day, we were playing with winter paint but it was like 40 degrees so they just bounced off like crazy. Got hit 20+ times one game and I only called myself out cause I assumed that one of the 3 balls that hit me in the arm would have broke...and the guy was 20 feet away from me and I was laying belly up on the ground....turns out none of the balls broke on me that round.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 9, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> End Transmission



DOES NOT COMPUTE!!!!
system fail...


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 9, 2010)

Krasl said:


> DOES NOT COMPUTE!!!!
> system fail...


Oh broken O_O
Oh well, I guess it can't be helped.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 9, 2010)

derp


----------



## Krasl (Mar 9, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Oh broken O_O
> Oh well, I guess it can't be helped.



*starts to catch on fire and emit smoke*


----------



## SirRob (Mar 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> derp


Relevant and valuable post!


----------



## Mentova (Mar 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Relevant and valuable post!


It's true.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 9, 2010)

Krasl said:


> *starts to catch on fire and emit smoke*


O_O
I seem to be missing something important.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 9, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> O_O
> I seem to be missing something important.



*explodes into pieces*


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It's true.



I agree!


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 9, 2010)

because this forum is awesome.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 9, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> because this forum is awesome.


This logic, seems very, er... logical.
I agree entirely.


----------



## Bando (Mar 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Relevant and valuable post!



Made this thread 9001X better, along with Zrcalo's presence


----------



## Krasl (Mar 9, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> because this forum is awesome.



this^


----------



## SirRob (Mar 9, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Made this thread 9001X better, along with Zrcalo's presence


One day, my presence will make everyone's threads automatically popular! 
Women will want me!
Men will want to be me!
I'll be bigger than Oprah, darn it!


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> One day, my presence will make everyone's threads automatically popular!
> Women will want me!
> Men will want to be me!
> I'll be bigger than Oprah, darn it!



only in my shadow... young padawan.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> One day, my presence will make everyone's threads automatically popular!
> Women will want me!
> Men will want to be me!
> I'll be bigger than Oprah, darn it!


Nobody can be bigger than Oprah.
Oh lord! Oprah is an actual word and not just a name?
I need to pay attention to things more often, I may just learn a bit.
It is doubtful though, but a person can dream, they can always dream.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 9, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> only in my shadow... young padawan.


Darn it! One day, imma kill you, become evil, wear a cape and talk in a raspy voice! Then I will become more popular than you!



EdieFantabulous said:


> Nobody can be bigger than Oprah.
> Oh lord! Oprah is an actual word and not just a name?
> I need to pay attention to things more often, I may just learn a bit.
> It is doubtful though, but a person can dream, they can always dream.


I hope I'll never be as big as Oprah. 'Cause I'm a creeper with no life and if I somehow got that popular, it'd be a new low for humanity.
I'll settle for being popular amongst my group of friends.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Darn it! One day, imma kill you, become evil, wear a cape and talk in a raspy voice! Then I will become more popular than you!


That would do it.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Darn it! One day, imma kill you, become evil, wear a cape and talk in a raspy voice! Then I will become more popular than you!
> .




I'm moving up in the art world.

I''''mmmmmm mooooovin' up... o lawdy.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 9, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Oprah. Oh lord! Oprah



...bill gates...

i win


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 9, 2010)

Krasl said:


> ...bill gates...
> 
> i win


Tim Curry, in drag, I win.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 9, 2010)

Krasl said:


> ...bill gates...
> 
> i win



fail.

I'm the shah of dubai.


----------



## FluffMouse (Mar 9, 2010)

Because fags, social rejects, and basement virgins.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 9, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> Because fags, social rejects, and basement virgins.


Oh this is good!


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 9, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> Because fags, social rejects, and basement virgins.



and 4chan.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 9, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> fail.
> 
> I'm the shah of dubai.



O_O

...oh shit...



SugarMental said:


> Because fags, social rejects, and basement virgins.



lol


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 9, 2010)

Krasl said:


> O_O
> 
> ...oh shit...



BOW DOWN

or

NO OIL FOR YOU!


----------



## Krasl (Mar 9, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> BOW DOWN
> 
> or
> 
> NO OIL FOR YOU!



but i want the oil!


----------



## FluffMouse (Mar 9, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> and 4chan.


And furries.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 9, 2010)

Furries suck.


----------



## FluffMouse (Mar 9, 2010)

Ooooo-right


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 10, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> and 4chan.


4chan is not funny anymore. Only nico nico douga. And all the other websites.


Heckler & Koch said:


> Furries suck.


Cursing yourself won't help.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 10, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Cursing yourself won't help.


I agree.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 10, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Furries suck.


Only if you want me to.

<3<3<3


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Only if you want me to.
> 
> <3<3<3



I was waiting for someone to say something like that!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Only if you want me to.
> 
> <3<3<3





Fuzzy Alien said:


> I was waiting for someone to say something like that!



kinkkinkkinkkink

So horny.
GO GET HIM


----------



## Mentova (Mar 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Only if you want me to.
> 
> <3<3<3


hawt


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 10, 2010)

cause you enjoy complaining and liking the boobs


----------



## Mentova (Mar 10, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> cause you enjoy complaining and liking the boobs


But I like real boobs.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 10, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But I like real boobs.


you forgot you bitched about those too


----------



## Mentova (Mar 10, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> you forgot you bitched about those too


Nuh uh


----------



## Koco (Mar 10, 2010)

Pff. Agreed wholeheartedly with OP. 

Seeing all these pervs around just proving over and over again what the public already thinks of furries is just ... stupid.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 10, 2010)

Stereo-types are created for a reason people.


----------



## slorrel (Mar 10, 2010)

Seriously, for me (and from what I've seen, for many furrys), the furry fandom is *not* all about porn.
Okay, I'll admit that I like furry porn, but its not what what the fandom is about for. For me, the fandom is not defined by its porn. 
I'm a guy, and most guys, furry or not, are gonna check out porn.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 10, 2010)

People like sex and porn, most furries are people, hence the amount of sex and porn.


----------



## slorrel (Mar 10, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> People like sex and porn, most furries are people, hence the amount of sex and porn.


 
Exactly! 

I think one of the main reason people keep focusing on the porn within the fandom is cos people keep focusing on it and bringing it up!


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 10, 2010)

Theres at least a same precentage of non furrys who are just as perverted if not more.
Weather in life or on a forum.


----------



## TDK (Mar 10, 2010)

CUZ FURRIES ARE ALL ABOUT SEX!

SEX, SEX, SEX 24/7 365!

NO SEX = NO PAGEVIEWS


----------



## Usarise (Mar 10, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Nuh uh


 Dumb troll is dumb


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 10, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> cause you enjoy complaining and liking the boobs





Heckler & Koch said:


> But I like real boobs.



Let's settle that you two like boobs.
You want to touch em'.
With the "Furry Fandom" attachment, your range also reaches penis!


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 10, 2010)

TDK said:


> NO SEX = NO PAGEVIEWS



lol heard the same thing, but found out it does not hold true a majority of the time XD


----------



## Nylak (Mar 10, 2010)

KashakuTatsu said:


> lol heard the same thing, but found out it does not hold true a majority of the time XD


 
But no sex = no money.

Or at least it plays a factor.  Gah.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 10, 2010)

Nylak said:


> But no sex = no money.



Incorrect.

D'you think it would be against the rules to post a thread in the Black Market, where I threaten to draw porn unless people give me money.

Given the current state of my "art", this should be effective.

I'm up on the theory that money=product but does it still count as an art exchange if it's money=promise never to make product?


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 10, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Have you ever considered drawing something that isn't torture porn? Something a normal functioning human would enjoy?
> 
> Just a thought.



I have torture that isn't porn, I have porn that's not torture, I have some odd fetishes that were commissioned, I have regular fantasy and some car pics.... so yes I do them. I have everything from basic portraits/pinups to romantic themes and the more fetish stuff. I mostly do non-porn, non-torture style stuff when drawing normally, mostly with dragons, but am pretty open to what I'm willing to do for others. Unfortunately FA doesn't allow me to make folders to organize the images so people can choose not to look in the "gore/horror" folder and check out the "pin-ups" if they choose to. Which would save a lot of people saying I don't draw "normal" things lol. 

You can tell what moods I'm in by the type of art I draw... the overly gory body shredding pics are usually because the other mgr pissed me off and I take it out via art. (Which is getting to the point I may draw a char for him, like he's been requesting, then use it for high level gore art lol).


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 10, 2010)

It's because people touch themselves at night! THAT'S WHY! >:[

Except Nylak...or wait...


----------



## Nylak (Mar 10, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Incorrect.
> 
> D'you think it would be against the rules to post a thread in the Black Market, where I threaten to draw porn unless people give me money.
> 
> ...


 
I think you should do this.  

If anyone yells at you, tell them I told you it was okay.  >_>


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 10, 2010)

Nylak said:


> But no sex = no money.
> 
> Or at least it plays a factor.  Gah.



Maybe a factor for some, but a majority of my commissions are for clean (maybe suggestive) pinups or fantasy art. hehe


----------



## Nylak (Mar 10, 2010)

KashakuTatsu said:


> Maybe a factor for some, but a majority of my commissions are for clean (maybe suggestive) pinups or fantasy art. hehe


 
It's possible you market those pieces moreso than adult pieces, thus drawing in a "cleaner" crowd.  Personally, whenever I held an adult auction, it did significantly better than my tame auctions.  T_T


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 10, 2010)

hmm haven't tried auctions yet, just do general 'accepting requests' or 'art trade' threads and only got one that was adult orientated so far. Got many suggestive ones, but they didn't want anything too adult lol.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Mar 10, 2010)

Just head to any search engine and you will find there are more sex and porn sites out there than anything else.


----------



## Ricky (Mar 10, 2010)

We haven't had a fetish thread in like...  at least a month.

Maybe it's actually getting better.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 10, 2010)

Ricky said:


> We haven't had a fetish thread in like...  at least a month.
> 
> Maybe it's actually getting better.


BRB making fetish thread


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 10, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Nuh uh


wait no you bitch about those larger than a C cup


----------



## Nylak (Mar 10, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Except Nylak...or wait...


 
*delayed reaction*  Hey.  >:[

Also, I don't need to.  I have a dog girlfriend for that.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 10, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> This.
> 
> Fucking damnit THIS. THIS is what the furry fandom should be. Not a giant porn circle jerk =[


 
Look I'm not really in to the whole porn thing, but if you don't like it why don't you start a thread you do like insted of arguing about not liking it.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 10, 2010)

Nylak said:


> *delayed reaction*  Hey.  >:[
> 
> Also, I don't need to.  I have a dog girlfriend for that.



Noted.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 10, 2010)

Nylak said:


> *delayed reaction* Hey. >:[
> 
> Also, I don't need to. I have a dog girlfriend for that.


 ewww...... >.>


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 10, 2010)

You should have asked why they're filled with so much hate, arrogance, and asshattery too. I see plenty of that!


----------



## Vulpes (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm fairly new here, so I haven't seen much of anything... but seeing as this is a "furry" site, I would come to expect these results about which you are complaining.


----------



## Koco (Mar 10, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Stereo-types are created for a reason people.



That is a very good point... unfortunately.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Mar 10, 2010)

Sadly it does seem that way, it's tough because I cannot let my parents find out I am here.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 10, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> Sadly it does seem that way, it's tough because I cannot let my parents find out I am here.


 they cant know your here? why not?   
...actually i thought u were older... how old r u too?


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Mar 10, 2010)

My mom's really crazy. I'm a middle teen, junior in high school. My mom is crazy enough to hire a babysitter for me every day after school, and pays hundred a week for it. So, I can't let her find out :/


----------



## Browder (Mar 10, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> My mom's really crazy. I'm a middle teen, junior in high school. My mom is crazy enough to hire a babysitter for me every day after school, and pays hundred a week for it. So, I can't let her find out :/



Wat.

I've heard that kids in this generation were being babied but..damn.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 10, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> My mom's really crazy. I'm a middle teen, junior in high school. My mom is crazy enough to hire a babysitter for me every day after school, and pays hundred a week for it. So, I can't let her find out :/


Ouch your soul.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 10, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> My mom's really crazy. I'm a middle teen, junior in high school. My mom is crazy enough to hire a babysitter for me every day after school, and pays hundred a week for it. So, I can't let her find out :/


 0_0 werent u a nazi too? wtf?  
why doesnt she trust you?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 10, 2010)

Usarise said:


> 0_0 weren't u a nazi too? wtf?
> why doesn't she trust you?


She suspects he is a terrible child.
You know a furry.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 10, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> She suspects he is a terrible child.
> You know a furry.


 well whats wrong with being a furry? as long as your not a furfag....
and you mean She..... it says female :/


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 10, 2010)

Usarise said:


> well whats wrong with being a furry? as long as your not a furfag....
> and you mean She..... it says female :/


It does? I have been told women don't exist on the internet.
I guess, I should pay more attention.
Also nothing is wrong with being a furry, other than being terrible. Which is not a bad thing at all.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 10, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> It does? I have been told women don't exist on the internet.
> I guess, I should pay more attention.
> Also nothing is wrong with being a furry, other than being terrible. Which is not a bad thing at all.


 only on 4chan do women not exist :/  silly /b/tard....
lol?  the only problem with being a furry is that most ppl follow almost all the stereotypes and that makes it hard to associate with them...


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 10, 2010)

Usarise said:


> only on 4chan do women not exist :/  silly /b/tard....
> lol?  the only problem with being a furry is that most ppl follow almost all the stereotypes and that makes it hard to associate with them...


Stereotypes are fun ^_^


----------



## Usarise (Mar 10, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Stereotypes are fun ^_^


 only if your white, christian, and straight ^_^


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 10, 2010)

Usarise said:


> only if your white, christian, and straight ^_^


Or if you are gay, beige, and whatever I consider myself.
I am a stereotype of my own.
Also, how am I a /b/tard? I have not once been on 4chan.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Mar 10, 2010)

My mom hasn't a clue what a furry is, but she is horrid in general, in a lot of ways, but some I really cannot put out online. I am a female, actually, and I am not needing babysitting in any way. Heck, even my 9 year old sibling gets more freedom than me. Well, he's not allowed to be alone for even ten minutes, where I get around an hour, but that's just age.


----------



## Browder (Mar 10, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> My mom hasn't a clue what a furry is, but she is horrid in general, in a lot of ways, but some I really cannot put out online. I am a female, actually, and I am not needing babysitting in any way. Heck, even my 9 year old sibling gets more freedom than me. Well, he's not allowed to be alone for even ten minutes, where I get around an hour, but that's just age.



Again, wat.

Girl get out. Get out before it's too late.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 10, 2010)

ya know, after trying it... sex really isnt all that great anyway.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 10, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> My mom hasn't a clue what a furry is, but she is horrid in general, in a lot of ways, but some I really cannot put out online. I am a female, actually, and I am not needing babysitting in any way. Heck, even my 9 year old sibling gets more freedom than me. Well, he's not allowed to be alone for even ten minutes, where I get around an hour, but that's just age.


My mother moved across the country and left me here.
So she is kind of not in the position to control anything in my life.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 10, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Or if you are gay, beige, and whatever I consider myself.
> I am a stereotype of my own.
> Also, how am I a /b/tard? I have not once been on 4chan.


well you were quoting their rules of the internet... i just assumed....



Moonfall The Fox said:


> My mom hasn't a clue what a furry is, but she is horrid in general, in a lot of ways, but some I really cannot put out online. I am a female, actually, and I am not needing babysitting in any way. Heck, even my 9 year old sibling gets more freedom than me. Well, he's not allowed to be alone for even ten minutes, where I get around an hour, but that's just age.


 That really sucks.... my parents do care what i do as long as its legal, i pay for it, and im being somewhat safe....    lol you only get an hour? im a freshman and i can be alone for 2 days! XD


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 10, 2010)

Usarise said:


> well you were quoting their rules of the internet... i just assumed....


Ass of you and Me, good job.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Mar 10, 2010)

Lucky people. I'm afraid i will never learn how to take care of myself


----------



## Usarise (Mar 10, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Ass of you and Me, good job.


holy shit thats what my old art teacher used to say! 0_0



Moonfall The Fox said:


> Lucky people. I'm afraid i will never learn how to take care of myself


sure ya will! just know the three S's!
Shit 
Shave
Sleep!
and the optional but still importand 4th S! Sex

just remember that and your good! ^^


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 10, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> Lucky people. I'm afraid i will never learn how to take care of myself


Just come up with snappy things to say. Use people's word and actions against them!
It always does something.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 10, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Just come up with snappy things to say. Use people's word and actions against them!
> It always does something.


 but every once in a while it does nothing!
but wait! nothing IS something..... but that contradicts the meaning...... BRAIN HURTZ


----------



## Mentova (Mar 10, 2010)

yiff


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 10, 2010)

Usarise said:


> sure ya will! just know the three S's!
> Shit
> Shave
> Sleep!
> ...



just remember you're 3 S's

Shop
Shit
Sheep
and Sex... with the sheep.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 10, 2010)

I thought the three S's were a military derived thing meaning "Shit, shave, and shower"...what my dad always told me when he was in the navy..."Three S's, 5 minutes, make yourself presentable."


----------



## Mentova (Mar 10, 2010)

The 3 y's: 

Yiff
Yiff
Yiff


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 10, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The 3 y's:
> 
> Yiff
> Yiff
> Yiff



Yiff
Yeff
Yerf

FLOOOSH
AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 10, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> Yiff
> Yeff
> Yerf
> 
> ...



Sheesh, sounds like me 20 minutes ago in the shower....


----------



## Mentova (Mar 10, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Sheesh, sounds like me 20 minutes ago in the shower....


Wait you yell yiff in the shower too? So I'm not alone!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 10, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Wait you yell yiff in the shower too? So I'm not alone!



It's all just thoughts for me...you're weird. 
*facepaw* OH GOD that's the paw I yiff myself with!


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 10, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> yiff


kick


----------



## Koco (Mar 10, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> Lucky people. I'm afraid i will never learn how to take care of myself



Your mom is overprotective, yes. A bit extreme in some ways. But... always keep in mind that although she may be going about it the wrong way, she is doing these things BECAUSE she cares about you. Don't ever hate her for it. Push for your freedom, by all means, but... try to keep in mind what she must feel like.

Put yourself in an over protective parents shoes and try to understand why some adults feel this way with their children. I've known a few parents like this, and in the past have had a few times of my own when my own mother was similar. They really only love you and want the best for you.

They just... go about it in extreme ways, unfortunately. ^^;


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 10, 2010)

because of people like harleyparanoia.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 10, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> because of people like harleyparanoia.


Yes.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 10, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> because of people like harleyparanoia.



rape me.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 10, 2010)

omg it's harley -swoonfangirls-


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 10, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> because of people like harleyparanoia.



*raises paw and waves* and me!

Sup harley, love the new avatar. Ratte's awesome hehe.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 10, 2010)

^the difference is some people actually LIKE harley


----------



## SirRob (Mar 10, 2010)

^That was uncalled for.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 10, 2010)

^I can't help it. Scotty and I have an understanding.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 10, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> ^the difference is some people actually LIKE harley



Cause it's not physically possible to not love harley and his van o' secrets.

   I don't feel loved anymore 



KylieIsACannibal said:


> ^I can't help it. Scotty and I have an understanding.



Hehe, I know. Cats and dogs eh?

Edit: The hell, why wont it strike out seduction >:[


----------



## SirRob (Mar 10, 2010)

^Oh. I see how it is. You people and your inside jokes. </3


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 10, 2010)

Indeed, creepy cats and dogs who could make jeffrey dahmer shit his pants in disgust.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> ^Oh. I see how it is. You people and your inside jokes. </3


 
It's actually not a joke....at all. I really AM raging at him. The understanding is that I don't mean to target him, it just happens and not to take it to heart.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 10, 2010)

What SirRob meant to say was you people and your insider yiffs. </3


----------



## SirRob (Mar 10, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> It's actually not a joke....at all. I really AM raging at him. The understanding is that I don't mean to target him, it just happens and not to take it to heart.


Oh. Well then. Uh... Good for you guys. I guess? ...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 10, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> It's actually not a joke....at all. I really AM raging at him. The understanding is that I don't mean to target him, it just happens and not to take it to heart.



Yup, it's a strict love hate relationship but hey, at least it's a relationship <3


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 10, 2010)

Prolly not. But I'ma go about pouncing on you, mkay? you seem lik you'd be bothered by it -pounce-


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 10, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> rape me.





KylieIsACannibal said:


> omg it's harley -swoonfangirls-





Scotty1700 said:


> Sup harley, love the new avatar. Ratte's awesome hehe.



ladies please! there's enough Harley for all of you <3 *wink* my van holds ten safely.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 10, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Prolly not. But I'ma go about pouncing on you, mkay? you seem lik you'd be bothered by it -pounce-



I find pouncing cute, it shows playfulness which often leads to a bit something...extra ^_^

 My child @ <3's shining through again...



HarleyParanoia said:


> ladies please! there's enough Harley for all of you <3 *wink* my van holds ten safely.



Lol, I'm apparently a lady now <_<


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 10, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> ladies please! there's enough Harley for all of you <3 *wink* my van holds ten safely.


 
o bby


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow. How'd the transition go for you Scotty?


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 10, 2010)

cats fucking dogs?

yikes.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 10, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> ladies please! there's enough Harley for all of you <3 *wink* my van holds ten safely.



ten adults and how many children?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 10, 2010)

It is impossible for this thread to go off topic, it is about porn.
Everybody is going to stay on topic.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 10, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> It is impossible for this thread to go off topic, it is about porn.
> Everybody is going to stay on topic.


Another generalâ€”and quite disturbingâ€”feature of general relativity is the appearance of spacetime boundaries known as singularities. Spacetime can be explored by following up on timelike and lightlike geodesicsâ€”all possible ways that light and particles in free fall can travel. But some solutions of Einstein's equations have "ragged edges"â€”regions known as spacetime singularities, where the paths of light and falling particles come to an abrupt end, and geometry becomes ill-defined. In the more interesting cases, these are "curvature singularities", where geometrical quantities characterizing spacetime curvature, such as the Ricci scalar, take on infinite values. Well-known examples of spacetimes with future singularitiesâ€”where worldlines endâ€”are the Schwarzschild solution, which describes a singularity inside an eternal static black hole, or the Kerr solution with its ring-shaped singularity inside an eternal rotating black hole. The Friedmann-LemaÃ®tre-Robertson-Walker solutions, and other spacetimes describing universes, have past singularities on which worldlines begin, namely big bang singularities, and some have future singularities (big crunch) as well.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Another generalâ€”and quite disturbingâ€”feature of general relativity is the appearance of spacetime boundaries known as singularities. Spacetime can be explored by following up on timelike and lightlike geodesicsâ€”all possible ways that light and particles in free fall can travel. But some solutions of Einstein's equations have "ragged edges"â€”regions known as spacetime singularities, where the paths of light and falling particles come to an abrupt end, and geometry becomes ill-defined. In the more interesting cases, these are "curvature singularities", where geometrical quantities characterizing spacetime curvature, such as the Ricci scalar, take on infinite values. Well-known examples of spacetimes with future singularitiesâ€”where worldlines endâ€”are the Schwarzschild solution, which describes a singularity inside an eternal static black hole, or the Kerr solution with its ring-shaped singularity inside an eternal rotating black hole. The Friedmann-LemaÃ®tre-Robertson-Walker solutions, and other spacetimes describing universes, have past singularities on which worldlines begin, namely big bang singularities, and some have future singularities (big crunch) as well.




ya know... I've been meaning to try LSD sometime too.


----------



## 8-bit (Mar 10, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> ladies please! there's enough Harley for all of you <3 *wink* my van holds ten safely.



DAYM, Harley is a PIMP!!


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 10, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Lol, I'm apparently a lady now <_<



you take it like a lady <3



Zrcalo said:


> ten adults and how many children?



oh, it holds as many children (and animals) as i need <3 you should see it on days when i pretend to be the ice cream man. like sardines!


----------



## jagdwolf (Mar 10, 2010)

because contrary to some beliefs, sex is fun.  Pron is well just that, people getting paid to have fun......ok maybe just getting paid


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 10, 2010)

8-bit said:


> DAYM, Harley is a PIMP!!



Sure is. Quiet before we get caught talking without permission!


----------



## 8-bit (Mar 10, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Sure is. Quiet before we get caught talking without permission!




I'M TALKING WITHOUT PERMISSION!!!


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 11, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> ladies please! there's enough Harley for all of you <3 *wink* my van holds ten safely.


I thought I gave ya a bus that holds 15 >[ did you go and sell it


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 11, 2010)

^he needed to buy enough meth and rophynol to keep us all quiet.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 11, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> I thought I gave ya a bus that holds 15 >[ did you go and sell it



i-i uh...donated it to my drug dealer 



KylieIsACannibal said:


> ^he needed to buy enough meth and rophynol to keep us all quiet.



and heroin. lots and lots of it. for when they cry that it hurts.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

8-bit said:


> I'M TALKING WITHOUT PERMISSION!!!


Keep it up and somebody might stick something there when you speak again!


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 11, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i-i uh...donated it to my drug dealer
> 
> 
> 
> and heroin. lots and lots of it. for when they cry that it hurts.


 
om nom nom. lets get heroin-laced weed 8D


----------



## 8-bit (Mar 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Keep it up and somebody might stick something there when you speak again!



... >: ]

TALK.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 11, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i-i uh...donated it to my drug dealer


D= I thought that bus looked familiar on the news about that high speed chase


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 11, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> om nom nom. lets get heroin-laced weed 8D


Oh god, that stuff is crazy, makes me make sounds like mario swimming in the old games, bloop, bloop.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 11, 2010)

^that sounds sexy. I accidentally smoked meth-laced weed a few weeks back and ive never felt so awake. and people were a lt cuter. big shock when I met them sober the next week >: [


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

8-bit said:


> ... >: ]
> 
> TALK.



Oh baby


----------



## 8-bit (Mar 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Oh baby



UNF UNF UNF UNF! OHHHHHHH! Icame.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 11, 2010)

I LIKE METH


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

MURR!


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 11, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> ^that sounds sexy. I accidentally smoked meth-laced weed a few weeks back and ive never felt so awake. and people were a lt cuter. big shock when I met them sober the next week >: [


Then again the stuff I smoked was also laced with crack, crazy stuff, crazy stuff... I just liked making noises, and confusing the hell out of the cops that went by, by running around in circles.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 11, 2010)

I ALSO LIKE FICUS NITILDA


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 11, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I LIKE METH


I LIKE YOU



EdieFantabulous said:


> Then again the stuff I smoked was also laced with crack, crazy stuff, crazy stuff... I just liked making noises, and confusing the hell out of the cops that went by, by running around in circles.


 
crack? yikes. we just ran around giggling an shouting na na na na na na na na na na na na na na na na METH WEED


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

Weed eh?! Anyone try that K2 drug that is suppose to mimic weed? Supposedly, you could smoke it and not be caught with a drug test. That and its legal.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 11, 2010)

^ idgaf. My dad knows I smoke. he stole my weed >: [


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 11, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I LIKE YOU
> 
> 
> 
> crack? yikes. we just ran around giggling an shouting na na na na na na na na na na na na na na na na METH WEED


lol I think this would be enjoyable if i seen you stoned. I would have been like, "uhn tiss uhn tiss uhn tiss."


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Weed eh?! Anyone try that K2 drug that is suppose to mimic weed? Supposedly, you could smoke it and not be caught with a drug test. That and its legal.



over here in 'zona you can be charged with a DUI if you're sleep deprived.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 11, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> lol I think this would be enjoyable if i seen you stoned. I would have been like, "uhn tiss uhn tiss uhn tiss."



give me LSD and we'd make an amazing night amazing.

fucking flowers.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 11, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> ^ idgaf. My dad knows I smoke. he stole my weed >: [


That bastard!


----------



## Koco (Mar 11, 2010)

I come back and the topic has turned to drugs...


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 11, 2010)

Koco said:


> I come back and the topic has turned to drugs...



hit me wit dat shit yo!


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 11, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> lol I think this would be enjoyable if i seen you stoned. I would have been like, "uhn tiss uhn tiss uhn tiss."


 
I would have started shuffling XD I had to run up a muddy hill that night because we lost our tweaker.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 11, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> That bastard!


 
In all fairness, we left it on th porch XD


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> over here in 'zona you can be charged with a DUI if you're sleep deprived.



That's insane! Really? Wow. One must be really freakin tired to catch notice then.

Kylie, catch him smoking it and join him! Maybe he'll be nice enough to give you money for mor!


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 11, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I would have started shuffling XD I had to run up a muddy hill that night because we lost our tweaker.



fucking tweakers man..

on LSD they look like zombies.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 11, 2010)

Koco said:


> I come back and the topic has turned to drugs...



Well, that tends to happen... Not always drugs though.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

Koco said:


> I come back and the topic has turned to drugs...



Your welcomed to some! I prefer alcohol myself...







ARRR!


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Kylie, catch him smoking it and join him! Maybe he'll be nice enough to give you money for mor!


 
Nah. we discussed it. we're not smoking buddies :[ and he has his own hook.


Zrcalo said:


> fucking tweakers man..
> 
> on LSD they look like zombies.


 
on E you just want them to touch you


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Well, that tends to happen... Not always drugs though.



Indeed! Most of the time its about tea and such stuff!


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 11, 2010)

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Z47iJsSiOIc&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Z47iJsSiOIc&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]


----------



## Koco (Mar 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Indeed! Most of the time its about tea and such stuff!



Tea is amazing. 8'D


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 11, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> [yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Z47iJsSiOIc&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Z47iJsSiOIc&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]


That looks like my kitty O_O


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 11, 2010)

Koco said:


> Tea is amazing. 8'D



I like LSD in my tea.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

Green tea with lemon genocide.

<3 lemon!


----------



## Koco (Mar 11, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I like LSD in my tea.



Honey for me.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 11, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I like LSD in my tea.



I somehow expected a response like that...


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

Lol that cat got a strong dose!


----------



## Koco (Mar 11, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I somehow expected a response like that...



I don't expect anything anymore. I just _know_ it's coming.
Shame, really.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Lol that cat got a strong dose!



THAT CAT GOT THE GOOD SHIT!


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 11, 2010)

My cat is permafried, I get stoned with him often.


----------



## Leon (Mar 11, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I like LSD in my tea.


 
To bad! You're getting rophenol. >=C


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 11, 2010)

leon said:


> To bad! You're getting rophenol. >=C



D: BAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Leon (Mar 11, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> D: BAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWW


 
If you're good when you wake up i'll give you some LSD. :3


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 11, 2010)

leon said:


> If you're good when you wake up i'll give you some LSD. :3



>:/ and I'll make sure it isnt rat poison.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

You bargaining with him!?


----------



## Leon (Mar 11, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> >:/ and I'll make sure it isnt rat poison.


 
I would never, I value you're raping skills way to much. :3c


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 11, 2010)

leon said:


> I would never, I value you're raping skills way to much. :3c



ok good.

I'll give you a robo-trip.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

Rape is a strong word for surprise sex.


----------



## Leon (Mar 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Rape is a strong word for surprise sex.


 
Oh no, with Zrcalo, it's rape.



Zrcalo said:


> ok good.
> 
> I'll give you a robo-trip.


 
As long as you rape me afterwords. :3c


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 11, 2010)

leon said:


> Oh no, with Zrcalo, it's rape.
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you rape me afterwords. :3c



>:/ but you have to /not/ like it... or it would just be surprise sex.


----------



## Leon (Mar 11, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> >:/ but you have to /not/ like it... or it would just be surprise sex.


Fine! Just sex me up afterwords then. :3


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 11, 2010)

leon said:


> Fine! Just sex me up afterwords then. :3



sounds good. 

we'll meet in the fursuit thread.


----------



## Leon (Mar 11, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> sounds good.
> 
> we'll meet in the fursuit thread.


 
It's a date. :3c


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 11, 2010)

leon said:


> It's a date. :3c



it's daterape.


----------



## Leon (Mar 11, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> it's daterape.


 
I'll daterape you~


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 11, 2010)

sounds good.


----------



## FurryKristian (Mar 11, 2010)

haha nice xD


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 11, 2010)

FurryKristian said:


> haha nice xD



why is this forum filled with so much sex and porn and drugs?


----------



## Leon (Mar 11, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> why is this forum filled with so much sex and porn and drugs?


 
Cuz ur HAWT. :3C


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 11, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> why is this forum filled with so much sex and porn and drugs?


All of the fabulous people do it.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 11, 2010)

leon said:


> Cuz ur HAWT. :3C



d'awww minion.


----------



## Leon (Mar 11, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> d'awww minion.


 
And i'm not just saying that either. :3


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 11, 2010)

leon said:


> And i'm not just saying that either. :3



I'm hotter naked.


----------



## Leon (Mar 11, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I'm hotter naked.


 
oh my, you're getting me all hot and bothered~


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 11, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I'm hotter naked.





leon said:


> oh my, you're getting me all hot and bothered~


Oh you two.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 11, 2010)

leon said:


> oh my, you're getting me all hot and bothered~



HAHA!

and I gotta leave in 2min.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> HAHA!
> 
> and I gotta get one off in 2min.



fix'd


----------



## Leon (Mar 11, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> HAHA!
> 
> and I gotta leave in 2min.


 
AWWWWW man!

I shall await your return master. :3c


----------



## Bando (Mar 11, 2010)

Wow I get back after fixing my iPod and zrcalo leaves  

On topic : because we do it for the lulz :3


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 11, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Wow I get back after fixing my iPod and zrcalo leaves
> 
> On topic : because we do it for lulz.net :3


fix'd


----------



## Bando (Mar 11, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> fix'd



:3


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Nah. we discussed it. we're not smoking buddies :[ and he has his own hook.



I'm sorry! 

My dad let me drink with him as long as I didn't go running off. Worst night ever. My brother, him, and I went through 4/5 of rum...me taking the most.

I threw up in two toilets, next to the toilet, the shower, the kitchen sink, and right next to me in the middle of the room. Not pleasant!


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I'm sorry!
> 
> My dad let me drink with him as long as I didn't go running off. Worst night ever. My brother, him, and I went through 4/5 of rum...me taking the most.
> 
> I threw up in two toilets, next to the toilet, the shower, the kitchen sink, and right next to me in the middle of the room. Not pleasant!


Ahahaha, oh you.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

I managed to clean it up in the morning! Granted I was probably still drunk lawl.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 11, 2010)

I tend to clean up other people's puke, I often have to take care of people,
When I am not crying, or trying to punch somebody in the face.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

At least you punch them in the face after you cleaned up their puke while crying!


----------



## Mentova (Mar 11, 2010)

I don't even know what happened in this thread.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

WMDs appeared.


----------



## Bando (Mar 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't even know what happened in this thread.



Drunk pplz stumbled in off the street :\/


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 11, 2010)

WD-40 made all of the drunks fall over, and then the thread's center of gravity deteriorated into what it is now.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

:c no WMDs? Just drunks?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 11, 2010)

Just drunks.


----------



## Bando (Mar 11, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> WD-40



best stuff ever besides duct tape and plastic epoxy.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

Fine >:c. Drunks are easier to rape anyway.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 11, 2010)

It would be quite hard to have sex with a bomb.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

Lol you havefta be gentle? hah

I was talking about sober people!


----------



## Bando (Mar 11, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> It would be quite hard to have sex with a bomb.



Valuable post is valuable


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 11, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Valuable post is valuable


Of course it is, it came out of my mouth.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

So what goes in goes out valuable??

:3


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> So what goes in goes out valuable??
> 
> :3


Are you talking about penises now?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

oooooh....maybe...


----------



## Leon (Mar 11, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Are you talking about penises now?


Your penis. :\/


----------



## torachi (Mar 11, 2010)

leon said:


> Your penis. :\/


 
Autofellatio? In hopes of upping the retail value?


----------



## Charrio (Mar 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Really? Is that all most of you think of? Why are furries so god damn perverted. =[



Cause people give me monies for pornz!


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 11, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Because it's fun.


^


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 11, 2010)

leon said:


> Your penis. :\/


Why my penis? There are so many others around.


----------



## Leon (Mar 11, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Why my penis? There are so many others around.


Fine, your vagina. :\/


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 11, 2010)

leon said:


> Fine, your vagina. :\/


Since when does this appendage count as a vagina? I am oh so confused.


----------



## Leon (Mar 11, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Since when does this appendage count as a vagina? I am oh so confused.


 It does now so bend over. >=C


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 11, 2010)

leon said:


> It does now so bend over. >=C


Can't I be on my hands and knees?


----------



## Leon (Mar 11, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Can't I be on my hands and knees?


 
obby~


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 11, 2010)

did i just miss a conversation about rape and drugs? DID HARLEYPARANOIA JUST MISS A CONVERSATION ABOUT RAPE AND DRUGS!? That's like God missing church!


----------



## EmmetQ (Mar 11, 2010)

Dasaki said:


> Just because I have over 30 gigs of furry porn doesn't mean it's all I think about.


This


----------



## Browder (Mar 11, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> That's like God missing church!



According to some people, that's actually pretty common.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 11, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> did i just miss a conversation about rape and drugs? DID HARLEYPARANOIA JUST MISS A CONVERSATION ABOUT RAPE AND DRUGS!? That's like God missing church!


you were too busy with those 10 folks in the van you had remember


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 11, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> you were too busy with those 10 folks in the van you had remember



shit was niiice...


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 11, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> shit was niiice...


did ya record it for profit later?


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 11, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> did ya record it for profit later?



can't sell, it has children and animals in it :C


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 11, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> can't sell, it has children and animals in it :C


sell it in brazil they dont mind :V


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 11, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> sell it in brazil they dont mind :V



really? okay!  i need to get release forms for the children though.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 11, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> really? okay!  i need to get release forms for the children though.


XD who said you have ta >.>


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 11, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> XD who said you have ta >.>



legality?


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 11, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> legality?


I'm sure you can find someone to forge them, ask your drug dealer :V


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 11, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> I'm sure you can find someone to forge them, ask your drug dealer :V



listen, i'm trying not to break laws!


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 11, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> listen, i'm trying not to break laws!


were talking about Brazil here


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

Clever Crysix is clever!


----------



## Mentova (Mar 11, 2010)

dicks


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> dicks



Dammit, you and your one word interventions always make me horny (er...)


----------



## Seriman (Mar 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Dammit, you and your one word interventions always make me horny (er...)


Lol ^^


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 12, 2010)

Well, this thread spiraled even further than before.
It is as if, every time I put my two sense in things get worse.
Then others join. Then we all plunge into the abyss, together!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 12, 2010)

Tonight, we yiff in the abyss!


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 12, 2010)

Mmmmm, abyss.
That sounds like some kink right there.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 12, 2010)

And furry isn't?


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 12, 2010)

Damn it Heckler, its furries your talking to...thats all they know :[


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 12, 2010)

Whats a furry?


----------



## Bando (Mar 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Damn it Heckler, its furries your talking to...thats all they know :[



This is like his 3rd baww thread, I think...


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 12, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> This is like his 3rd baww thread, I think...


 
lol...its a fact of life, furries are obsessed with porn as emo's are obsessed with black things and razor blades :\


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> lol...its a fact of life, furries are obsessed with porn as emo's are obsessed with black things and razor blades :\



And Pedo's with kids!


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> lol...its a fact of life, emo's are obsessed with black things and razor blades :\


Don't forget skinny pants and sweaty balls.


----------



## Bando (Mar 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> lol...its a fact of life, *the internet* is obsessed with porn as emo's are obsessed with black things and razor blades :\



fixed your little mistake there :\/


----------



## randomonlooker (Mar 12, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> fixed your little mistake there :\/


Aye, well done!


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 12, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> fixed your little mistake there :\/


true but furries tend to take it to the next lvl, I had to laugh when one of my friends who happen to be a furry himself sometimes have some questionable wallpapers of Krystal in the nude on a pumpkin and my other friend bitches at him for it xD

Seriously furries tend to look at porn more than most other geeks and nerds out there :\



EdieFantabulous said:


> Don't forget skinny pants and sweaty balls.


 eww lol xD


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> true but furries tend to take it to the next lvl, I had to laugh when one of my friends who happen to be a furry himself sometimes have some questionable wallpapers of Krystal in the nude on a pumpkin and my other friend bitches at him for it xD
> 
> Seriously furries tend to look at porn more than most other geeks and nerds out there :\



Eh I think any male who has access looks at shit loads of porn. Not just furries.


----------



## Bando (Mar 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> true but furries tend to take it to the next lvl, I had to laugh when one of my friends who happen to be a furry himself sometimes have some questionable wallpapers of Krystal in the nude on a pumpkin and my other friend bitches at him for it xD
> 
> Seriously furries tend to look at porn more than most other geeks and nerds out there :\



or at least they're more open about looking at yiff.

Seriously though, anime. Ugh, too much porn to handle over there.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Eh I think any male who has access looks at shit loads of porn. Not just furries.


 
I never said that only furries look at boat loads of it *but *furries tend to do it more often than others :\



Bando37 said:


> or at least they're more open about looking at yiff.
> 
> Seriously though, anime. Ugh, too much porn to handle over there.


 
yup thats true but I think cause its alot bigger than the furry fandom it has more stuff made, if they were roughly equal then furries would probably have more than them lmao


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I never said that only furries look at boat loads of it *but *furries tend to do it more often than others c:



nu uh. I look at the same amount of porn before and after being introduced to furries.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> nu uh. I look at the same amount of porn before and after being introduced to furries.


 
thats just you :V


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> thats just you :V



You know what? I'm gonna havefta get H&K after you. Teach you a lesson!


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 12, 2010)

I just like porn, yay stereotypes!
I think porn is fun to watch, genuinely fun, not just, because it is porn.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> You know what? I'm gonna havefta get H&K after you. Teach you a lesson!


 
he's not your normal furry, hell he isn't even a typical fox lol, he doesn't count :V


----------



## Bando (Mar 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> he's not your normal furry, hell he isn't even a typical fox lol, he doesn't count :V



He's hardly even a furry. Only his avatar and his account here makes him one  

Then again I'm not much of a furry either.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 12, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> He's hardly even a furry. Only his avatar and his account here makes him one
> 
> Then again I'm not much of a furry either.


 
other than me having a sona, I tend to not act like a fur :\


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 12, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> He's hardly even a furry. Only his avatar and his account here makes him one
> 
> Then again I'm not much of a furry either.



Funny you say that. I was curious to see how exactly weird peeps were. They at like dorks like everywhere else.


----------



## Bando (Mar 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> other than me having a sona, I tend to not act like a fur :\



I don't even have a sona...

And that means no UK incidents can happen to me, like what happened with HK :U


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Funny you say that. I was curious to see how exactly weird peeps were. They at like dorks like everywhere else.


 
lol that they do...weird as nerds who like to touch random people :[



Bando37 said:


> I don't even have a sona...
> 
> And that means no UK incidents can happen to me, like what happened with HK :U


 
lol I keep those faggots in line, I'll beat their ass and neuter them if they even dare make a move on me


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 12, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> He's hardly even a furry. Only his avatar and his account here makes him one
> 
> Then again I'm not much of a furry either.


That is simply, because you are bacon. You can't be furry, that would be gross.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> They at like dorks like everywhere else.


They act like whale penises?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 12, 2010)

how does one make love to bacon? murrr!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 12, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> They act like whale penises?




Lol no, they act like they are normal when they have some other weird concept about them!


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Lol no, they act like they are normal when they have some other weird concept about them!


Like a whale penis?
lol Just kidding ^_^


----------



## Leon (Mar 12, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> That is simply, because you are bacon. You can't be furry, that would be gross.


 
Mmmmm, furry bacon. :3


----------



## Bando (Mar 12, 2010)

I just act like a geek/baller, because that's how I roll. :3


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 12, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Like a whale penis?
> lol Just kidding ^_^



I don't believe you. Whats with you and whale penis!


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I don't believe you. Whats with you and whale penis!


You're the one who said dork --_--


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 12, 2010)

i like it when you agrue! murr!


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I don't believe you. Whats with you and whale penis!


 
*shrugs* I have no idea why he like that xD


----------



## Leon (Mar 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I don't believe you. Whats with you and whale penis!


Becuase he's used to my size. :V


----------



## Bando (Mar 12, 2010)

leon said:


> Becuase he's used to my size. :V



Oh murr bby~




Jk


----------



## Leon (Mar 12, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Oh murr bby~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You're next! >:3





jk


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 12, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Oh murr bby~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At first I was like 

but then i was


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 12, 2010)

leon said:


> You're next! >:3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just for me?


----------



## Bando (Mar 12, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Just for me?



No he's my tool :V

although really Kylie's tool...


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 12, 2010)

leon said:


> Becuase he's used to my size. :V



...this gives little kids nightmares


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> ...this gives little kids nightmares


I give little kids nightmares.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 12, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I give little kids nightmares.



no, you give them wet dreams!


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> no, you give them wet dreams!


Oh really? So you count as a little kid?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 12, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Oh really? So you count as a little kid?



OH MURR for you bby


----------



## Leon (Mar 12, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Oh really? So you count as a little kid?


 
I lold.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 12, 2010)

leon said:


> I lold.



I didn't know a comeback and i knew i was toast :c


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I didn't know a comeback and i knew i was toast :c


I eat toast 
and boys


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 12, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I eat toast
> and boys


 
Holy shit guys...RUN AWAY!
Edie is gonna get you e_e


----------



## Leon (Mar 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I didn't know a comeback and i knew i was toast :c


 
Toast with butter.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Holy shit guys...RUN AWAY!
> Edie is gonna get you e_e


Only a certain substance actually.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 12, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I eat toast
> and boys



i rape boys. the men too



south syde dobe said:


> Holy shit guys...RUN AWAY!
> Edie is gonna get you e_e



inorite?


----------



## Leon (Mar 12, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Only a certain substance actually.


 
Once again, I lold.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 12, 2010)

leon said:


> Once again, I lold.



you keep laughing out loud im gonna ram something in your mouth! >:3


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> you keep laughing out loud im gonna ram something in your mouth! >:3


Hey, I will gag you, and then punish you if you do so.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> you keep laughing out loud im gonna ram something in your mouth! >:3


 
GET A ROOM YOU TWO before I put my foot up both yur asses >

naw jk


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 12, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Hey, I will gag you, and then punish you if you do so.



i aint afriad of you skank! bring it!

hahah didnt see my secret attack now did you?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> GET A ROOM YOU TWO before I put my foot up both yur asses >
> 
> naw jk



yes that would hurt :c

you and inflicting pain!


----------



## Leon (Mar 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> you keep laughing out loud im gonna ram something in your mouth! >:3


 
:\/


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> yes that would hurt :c
> 
> you and inflicting pain!


 
on furries it just makes my day a little brighter <3


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> i aint afriad of you skank! bring it!
> 
> hahah didnt see my secret attack now did you?


Careful what you ask for, I may just give you something.


----------



## Bando (Mar 12, 2010)

This thread...
:\/


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 12, 2010)

leon said:


> :\/







south syde dobe said:


> on furries it just makes my day a little brighter <3



Who says i'm a furry? I am a doom marine after all.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 12, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Careful what you ask for, I may just give you something.



please not std's


----------



## Bando (Mar 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Who says i'm a furry? I am a doom marine after all.



there's a furfag under that helmet, I know it :V


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 12, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> there's a furfag under that helmet, I know it :V



You know, for a piece of bacon you talk a lot of talk.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> please not std's


I am clean, so it would not be that sir.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 12, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I am clean, so it would not be that sir.





oh bby punish me!


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> You know, for a piece of bacon you talk a lot of talk.


Who says he is just a piece?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 12, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Who says he is just a piece?



well...i just figured...you know, bacon comes in strips? am i totally wrong about this bacon? ._.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> well...i just figured...you know, bacon comes in strips? am i totally wrong about this bacon? ._.


Bacon comes in slabs as well, maybe he is a slab of bacon 
Also I am going to tie you up, and have my way with your unconscious body.


----------



## Bando (Mar 12, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Who says he is just a piece?



Did you say... Piece? Or peace...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5HwxmBBNSf0


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 12, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Bacon comes in slabs as well, maybe he is a slab of bacon
> Also I am going to tie you up, and have my way with your unconscious body.



Hmm, so I'll just get a skillet to cook with.

How are you gonna get me unconscious? Don't mess with the captain.



Bando37 said:


> Did you say... Piece? Or peace...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5HwxmBBNSf0



I am so sleep deprived I giggled at that


----------



## Bando (Mar 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I am so sleep deprived I giggled at that



 I laugh at this stuff all the time...


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 12, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I laugh at this stuff all the time...



Aww what I meant to say it was awesome.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 12, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Did you say... Piece? Or peace...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5HwxmBBNSf0


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sj8_7OFK0oc


HAXX said:


> Hmm, so I'll just get a skillet to cook with.
> 
> How are you gonna get me unconscious? Don't mess with the captain.
> 
> ...


Well fine you can be awake, just who knows what I might do.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 12, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sj8_7OFK0oc
> 
> Well fine you can be awake, just who knows what I might do.



I was hoping you were gonna get rough :V


----------



## Bando (Mar 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Aww what I meant to say it was awesome.



Lol it's fine. Most people hate YTP, and that's not even the crazy stuff


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I was hoping you were gonna get rough :V


Well, I could do that...


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 12, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Lol it's fine. Most people hate YTP, and that's not even the crazy stuff



This crazy stuff. Let meh see



EdieFantabulous said:


> Well, I could do that...



You know what? I was willing to gag and knock myself out but you took to long! Damnit!

>:V


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> You know what? I was willing to gag and knock myself out but you took to long! Damnit!
> 
> >:V


Pffft, I will be all over your naked body, you  will be begging for more when I am finished. >:3
Since you seem to be finished with me I guess I'll give up on you and move onto somebody else then.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 12, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Pffft, I will be all over your naked body, you  will be begging for more when I am finished. >:3
> Since you seem to be finished with me I guess I'll give up on you and move onto somebody else then.



dis teasing be killing me woman! MURR


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> dis teasing be killing me woman! MURR


You think I am a woman? Oh you're silly.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 12, 2010)

You are now, shut up and service >:3


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> You are now, shut up and service >:3


Meh, you don't look at the mantle while poking a fire I guess.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 12, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Meh, you don't look at the mantle while poking a fire I guess.


 
I'll just service myself

To hell with your witty analogies. I shouldn't have to look at the mantle if I already deemed it okay for pokin!


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I'll just service myself
> 
> To hell with your witty analogies. I shouldn't have to look at the mantle if I already deemed it okay for pokin!


I'm too cute anyways.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 12, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I'm too cute anyways.


 im cuter! :3


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 12, 2010)

hey guys i want some yiff, sersly.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 12, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> hey guys i want some yiff, sersly.



You always want yiff. I could hook you up if you're into M/M yiff ^_____^


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> You always want yiff. I could hook you up if you're into M/M yiff ^_____^



OF COURSE I AM. aim me right now


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 12, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> OF COURSE I AM. aim me right now



You need to get skype, I'm on it so much more haha.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> You need to get skype, I'm on it so much more haha.



AIM OR NO SEX.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 12, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> AIM OR NO SEX.



Silly weasel, you think I can turn that offer down.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 12, 2010)

Usarise said:


> im cuter! :3


I think this is a lie... I don't want to believe it


----------

